# ACCESS LIMIT nicht möglich?



## Deletemaster (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mysql kann ich eine query so gestalten:
SELECT * FROM [tabelle] LIMIT 1000;

Wie kann ich diese Query auf ACCESS anwenden?
funktioniert hier auch "INTO OUTFILE" ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## tclaus (1. Mai 2005)

versuche mal "SELCT TOP 100 ... "


----------



## Deletemaster (1. Mai 2005)

Das Problem ist, ich möchte ien Update machen:
UPDATE [tabelle]
SET [feld]='1'
LIMIT 1000;

Aber das geht leider nicht...

auch nicht:

UPDATE [tabelle]
SET [feld]='1'
TOP 1000;


----------



## tclaus (1. Mai 2005)

Das würde bedeuten, das du die ersten 1000 Datensätze mit "update" bearbeiten möchtest. 
in Access müsste das TOP - Statemenet dierekt nach dem SELECT (Update ? ) kommen. 

Ob das Statement in einem Update funktioniert weiss ich nicht. Würde dir dann eher eine Unterabfrage empfehlen, in der du die Abfrage weiter eingrenzt


----------

